

Dorian Nakamoto's Amazon Reviews - VMG
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/ATILATX3PEXZ4/ref=pdp_new_read_full_review_link?ie=UTF8&page=1&sort_by=MostRecentReview#R3TSLVUH8PQGTV

======
VMG
The writing style does not match at all with the writing style of the Bitcoin
paper.

